# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Εικόνας >  Tablet eStar Ebeauty MID7378W

## Panoss

Αγορασμένο από Media Markt, εντός εγγύησης.
Συμπτώματα:
1. όταν το απενεργοποιώ και μένει απενεργοποιημένο, θερμαίνεται...(κοντά στο σημείο φόρτισης κι ίσως να είναι και η μπαταρία εκεί)
2. όταν το απενεργοποιώ, τις πιο πολλές φορές ΔΕΝ μένει απενεργοπιημένο αλλά...κάνει reboot μόνο του...(αυτό θα πει αυτοματισμός... :Lol: )
Αν, δε, η μπαταρία, όταν είναι ενεργοποιημένο, είναι πολύ χαμηλή...κλέινει...και φυσικά ξανανοίγει κι επειδή η μπααράι είναι χαμηλή ξανακλείνει κλπ...ένας αέναος κύκλος...

Το πήγα στο σέρβις του Media Mark, το κρατήσανε δύο εβδομάδες και μου το επιστρέψανε έχοντας απλά κάνει επανεγκτάσταση.... :Blink:  :W00t: 

 Δηλαδή συμπέραναν ότι: υπερθέρμανση + reboot =...επανεγκατάσταση του android... :Blink: 

Επειδή άσχετοι δεν νομίζω να είναι, απλά δεν θέλουν να με καλύψουν, ασχολήθηκαν 15" max, και με γράψανε...καταλάβατε πού...
* Οπότε εγγύηση Media Markt και σέρβις βαθμολογούνται υπό το μηδέν...*

Δεν το ξαναπάω στο σέρβις, είναι προφανές ότι δεν διατίθενται να το επισκευάσουν με χρήση της εγγύησης και προφανώς θα προσπαθήσουν να με χρεώσουν με κάθε τρόπο, π.χ. θα μου βρουν ελαττωματική τη μπαταρία που εντελώς τυχαία είναι πλέον εκτός εγγύησης (6 μήνες έχει εγγύηση, εγώ το έχω από τον Οκτώβριο...).

Οπότε λέω να το ανοίξω και να βρω την πηγή της υπερθέρμανσης, κάποιο βραχυκυκλωμένο εξάρτημα υποθέτω κοντά στο σημείο φόρτισης. (το βραχυκυκλωμένο εξάρτημα πρέπει να είναι μέρος του κυκλώματος που λειτουργεί σε sleep mode αφού υπερθέρμανση έχω μόνο με απενεργοποιημένο τάμπλετ)
Έχει αντιμετωπίσει κάποιος άλλος κάτι ανάλογο με αυτό το τάμπλετ;

(ξέχασα να γράψω στον τίτλο τα συμπτώματα, αν μπορεί κάποιος διαχειριστής να συμπληρώσει: 'υπερθέρμανση και συνεχείς επανεκκινήσεις' και να κάνει το 'Ebeauty' σκέτο...'Βeauty')

----------


## Panoss

Το λοιπό  :Cool: , αφού το τάμπλετ τα 'παιξε και δεν ξεκινάει καθόλου, το άνοιξα και εντόπισα ένα βραχυκυκλωμένο SMD ολοκληρωμένο που γράφει πάνω: LPS  A37 και κάτι ακόμα που δεν διακρίνεται όμως. Και γι  αυτό το 'A37' δεν είμαι σίγουρος καθώς έχει παραμορφωθεί και εξογκωθεί από τη θερμότητα, προφανώς.
Έχει 5 πινς.
Δεν βρίσκω όμως τίποτα στα ντερνέτσ για LPS  A37***  :Sad: ...
Ποιο να είναι αυτό το ολοκληρωμένο άραγες; 
Πάντως μοιάζει με dc-dc converter, πάρτε και μια ψιλοθολή φωτό:
LPS_A37.jpg

----------

